# 1st Annual Burke Mountain Bike Race Coming in September



## Greg (Jun 29, 2007)

http://news.alpinezone.com/17008/


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 29, 2007)

I very well may be doing this just to do it. It is going to hurt a lot. I better get to the training. :razz:


----------

